# How many eggs do you get each day?



## doug (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a dozen Australorp pullets so kind of looking to see how many eggs I should expect per day.

How many chickens do you have, what breed and how many eggs a day do you get?


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

11 red sexlinks, I get 11 jumbo brown eggs everyday without fail even in the winter.
the sex links are 1 1/2 years old.
my other girls have not yet begun to lay.

The Australorp Breed was developed in Australia at the end of the nineteenth century with Black Orpington stock from England. The breed also has genes from Rhode Island Red, White Leghorn, Langshan and Minorca crosses. The purpose of the breed was as a “utility” chicken for both high egg production and meat. It was originally known as the Black Utility Orpingtons. The breed was standardized after World War One and admitted to the Standard of Perfection in 1929 in England under the fitting name Australorp. By the end of World War Two, Australian poultry breeders wrote up their own breed standards, which have been accepted worldwide. Historically, Australorps have been egg-laying champions: an Australorp hen once laid 364 eggs in 365 days. 
They are an exceptionally beautiful bird, quite big, with black glossy feathers that have a green sheen and huge black soulful eyes.
I'd say you can look forward to lots of fresh eggs....


----------



## skrutz (Jul 12, 2012)

We have 16 hens, a combination of Rhode Island Reds, Australorps, Speckled Sussex, Golden Wyandotte and Barred Rocks - 1.5 years old -- when they first started laying last fall we often got 13-16 eggs a day, now we average 10-11.

The Australorps are gorgeous birds and seem to be the "top hens" of our coop. Enjoy them!


----------



## Snyburg (Jun 26, 2012)

I have two australorpe hens and one gives me an egg almost every day, the other one averages every other day. They have been really good layers. I now have 4 younger birds, of different breeds, and will be interested in knowing how good of an egg layer they turn out to be.


----------



## edenjohnny (Jun 22, 2012)

I have 5 Lohmann Brown ex free range layers , they were due to be culled at 70 weeks. I got them , and they give me 4 eggs every day. One will come into moult, and stop laying then another one restarts again,. I reckon after the summer they will alll be in full lay.


----------



## Inglewoody (Jun 22, 2012)

Our 11 various breed girls give us about 6-8 a day, and the 6 quail pump out 4-5 a day between them. We use them ourselves, give some to friends and neighbours and 'sell' them at work for half the price of free range shop-bought eggs... people queue up for them as they taste so much nicer!


----------



## NOBALLOON (Jul 12, 2012)

I have 1 rooster and 13 hens ( a variety) and i get 9-10 a day. If the ***** don't sneak in and get em.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

My first flock of 23 use to average about 18 a day. My new flock of 25 haven't started producing yet.


----------



## poneal (Jul 6, 2012)

I have 4 Rhode Island Reds. I average 4 eggs per day, we have actually had 5 twice. They are about 1 year old.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

i have 7 leghorns, 6 rhodes and a bantam silkie mix... during the cooler winter/spring months.. i was getting a good dozen a day... now im down to 5-7... they obviously dont like the heat LOL


----------



## TXChickenHead (Jul 12, 2012)

We live in Hot ole' Texas, before summer our 3 hens were laying one a day, now 'maybe' we'll get one a week. They don't like the heat, bless their hearts. (neither do I)


----------



## thestringbean (Jul 12, 2012)

i only have 6 hens mixed breeds that are breeding and they have a boyfriend in with them. i was getting 6 eggs a day until we had all the bad weather in the nort east of england. they stopped laying for about a week 4 have just started laying again. my best layer has got to be kylie my white star. she has only missed about 10 days since she started to lay in february.


----------



## chickhenfarm (Jun 29, 2012)

Hollyosborn, I'd love to see pics of your Rhode/Silkie Mix.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

i was told shes a bant/silkie mix.. not sure exactly.. could have been the other one that the skunk killed... but here is Nimrod with her babies... all but one lived.. dang skunk...


----------



## Zyklonbetty (Jul 5, 2012)

Even with the crazy summer St Louis (100-112 degree) temps the last few weeks my wyandottes and my ameraucana lay like clockwork...about 5-6 eggs a week. My Mille fleur de'uccle bantam is down to about 4 a week and my serama the same. 
We keep fans everywhere for them. They are 100% pasture babies and only sleep in their coop...which also has fans. 
The multiple options for shade in the yard, pools to lie in and I freeze jugs of water that they like to lie around seems to keep my ladies pretty happy. 
My ameraucana is not as hot hardy as the others, but she does okay. 
I'd say we still get about a dozen every other day.


----------



## wildbird (Jul 25, 2012)

gOT MY FIRST EGG THIS MORNING, SO EXCITED,LOL..


----------



## henmom (Aug 6, 2012)

We have almost 200 birds at different ages & stages and get an average of 5 to 8 dozen eggs per day.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have 6 laying girls but free range. They started laying in the brush somewhere so I put them in a pen over the weekend. Now I'm back to 1 egg so far lol, I figure in a day or two more they will have gotten use to being penned and go back to laying.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I got my first egg two days ago, and I got one yesterday. So I can say I am getting one egg a day. This is from 24 hens, can't wait for the others to start laying. They are all about 5 months old.


----------



## Brandee3 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Not laying!!! *

I have 3 Silver Sussex hens and we bought them as adults so I'm not sure of their age. It appears that only one hen is laying because we are only getting one egg per day and not everyday. On occasion we will get 2 eggs. What could be the problem?

We do have 2 roosters too. They are in a 10' x 10' pen at night and they are allowed to run in a fenced off area during the day.


----------



## wildbird (Jul 25, 2012)

well got 2 today..yippie.lol. waiting on my 2 girls to follow..geting 1 white small and one brown med. waiting on my green egg layer to start. we have 4 hens. there 5 months old.no roo cause I am scared of them..


----------



## farmgirl (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a few of everything,lol. we get about 15- 20 a day. Yesterday we got 7 green eggs. good to me my girls are all laying and my fav girl gives me the biggest egg all the time.


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

I get about 1-3 eggs a day out of 59 chickens


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

We have 2 hens. Got them as adults. Was told they were 3 1/2 years old. One Rhode Island Red and one black hen that I'm not sure of breed. They're penned at night and free range 2-3 hours in evenings during week and pretty much all day on weekends since I got them. So far they've been here 8 days and still have 0 eggs. I give them treats every couple days. Plenty of fresh water, feed, oyster shell, and grit. I don't think they're past the laying age.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I am up to 5 eggs a day......from 24 hens.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

8-9 from 10 hens..


----------



## rblood (Aug 23, 2012)

I have 8 mature girls and get 5 jumbo browns a day with out fail


----------



## nblake1544 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have 5 Red sex links and 6 White Rocks which were 20 wks old yesterday. They started laying last Monday. I have averaged almost 7 eggs a day since they started.


----------



## ethel (Jul 23, 2012)

We have 10 ladies. 8 Buff Orpingtons and 2 Barr-rock. They are all over 5 years old,but we get at least 3 eggs a day during the very hot and very cold months, and 5 to7 every day during spring and fall.


----------



## dobro_harp (Jul 23, 2012)

*Eggs*

I have 25 girls and 5 roos... Anybody want a roo? LOL  They are all young ...March 23rd and April 1st were their birthdays. 10 red sex links, 6 easter eggers, a couple of black leghorns, 1 black austrolop, couple aubran sumatra, 1 cockcoo maran roo, 1 white leghorn roo, 1 golden polish roo 1 g polish hen, 1 black polish roo. I gave away a bunch of roosters to people. NEVER again will I ever buy straight run!! GEEE whiz! I had 18 roosters I did not want!  So far the most eggs I have gotten in a day has been 8 but I know they are all not ready to lay yet..


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

We get 3-4 a day from the contained hens. Every now and then we come across a clutch from the freerange hens. On those days we might get an additional 10-15 eggs.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

At least a dozen a day. My neighbors and family don't have to buy any. Everyone loves me. Wow, the value if a free egg.


----------



## sittingbournechickens (Sep 14, 2012)

edenjohnny said:


> I have 5 Lohmann Brown ex free range layers , they were due to be culled at 70 weeks. I got them , and they give me 4 eggs every day. One will come into moult, and stop laying then another one restarts again,. I reckon after the summer they will alll be in full lay.


I sell lohmann browns they are great layers not had a molt yet do they get really bald


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

Average 4-5 a day from 6 hens,3 are 2 and a half years old and 3 are 10mths old,every one a different hybrid


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Since my hens still think it is winter I am getting anywhere between 3-9 a day out of the 12 of them. I guess, since it was -7 this morning, and we got 11 inches of fresh snow Monday, I won't argue with them.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

About a dozen almost every day


----------



## laxbro (Jul 4, 2012)

I get about 3-4 eggs a day out of my 4 chickens


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh geeze I don't have enough of toes to count that high.
We get about 6 to 8 dozen week, just chicken.

VIVI


----------



## ethel (Jul 23, 2012)

We have 9 ladies who are over 5 years old. We get in the spring and summer months about 7-8 eggs a day.As summer turns hot(we live in Georgia),it drops a bit.In the fall back to more eggs until January thru March then we get 1-3 eggs a day.When we are getting a lot of eggs per day I freeze some for use in the slow egg laying times.


----------



## henmom (Aug 6, 2012)

We would get a cople dozen a day from our chickens through the winter. Now that it's Spring, we get 6-8 dozen daily.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

8 Buff Orpingtons

They will be a year old this coming May

I was averaging 4 a day sometimes 5 until winter temps got into the teens (coop is not heated and no supplemental lighting) then down to 2 or 3 eggs a day.

As soon as the worst of the winter weather was over 6, 7 or 8 eggs a day. I was wondering if some other hens were sneaking in to use the nesting boxes...


----------

